# Where can I find power in the trunk for a line-out converter?



## kevin92 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey guys, this is my first post and I am now a Nissan Altima owner. I came from a mazda6(altima destroys it) and now am transferring all of my equipment to the new baby. Anyways, in my mazda i wired my LOC behind the HU so the power was easy to find but since the altima doesn't have rear door speakers, it's easier to go through the trunk.

Anyways, my LOC is active so it needs a 12v source for power and i'm wondering where the easiest place to find it is, in the trunk. Is there a 12v going to the speakers? I read in another post there was but I'm somehow doubtful. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Ignition sourced or constant voltage? Most Nissan speakers I've dealt with only see about 5.5 volts max.


----------



## kevin92 (Apr 18, 2012)

It's gotta be ignition sourced because the converter tells my amp when to turn on and has no switch so i'd just be draining power otherwise. Thought about one of the lights in the trunk area but those would all be constant so i'm not sure where to take it from, any ideas?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Closest thing I can think of is the fuel pump under the rear seat. I remember some Nissans putting the speaker amps under the parcel shelf, but I can't remember if they did on the L31's, though. Might be worth taking a look under the parcel shelf from inside the trunk.


----------

